# Is there a site specialized in lost webcomics?



## selomon (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

Over the time, some webcomic become lost and disapear from the internet. I try to save them before they do disapear when they are good.

So, does someone know if there is a site where i can either see some of these lost webcomics, or where i can submit webcomic that i have saved before they disapeared?


----------



## selomon (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm am not uploading them, and i don't intend to steal any credit. I don't want to cause any trouble.

But at the same time, it's a shame that so much works should completely vanish in the air. That's why i'm wondering if there isn't a place where we can store those comics. A place where, should someone doesn't want their comic there, it would simply be removed.


----------



## selomon (Nov 17, 2013)

I meant that i doesn't have the intent to upload them on my account, taking credit for their works, and basically stealing their arts. Sorry if i wasn't clear

But, ok, i won't try to reput them on the web. I didn't expect such a place to exist anyway, but it was worth a try. I have to let them the right to kill their own works i guess.

 It's still a shame however, especially for works that are gone for a long time. Often, webcomics disappear because the hosting can't be done anymore, the author is dead, ect... That's why i seeked a place where an author just had to specify to remove their stuff and they would be removed. So that in case of 'lost' author, things can still be done.


----------



## selomon (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand. I admit that i know nothing about hosting business, however i thought that i have seen many comic site complains about hosting cost.

Anyway, i'll scrap that idea. Sorry if i sounded bad, i was just hoping to help somehow with what i backed up.


----------



## Auren (Nov 24, 2013)

I would have made the same mistake. Don't let it get you down.


----------



## selomon (Dec 1, 2013)

Auren said:


> I would have made the same mistake. Don't let it get you down.



Thanks, but that's ok. I just don't feel the need to offend others needlessly, that's all.


----------

